# idk what to do!!!!!!!! :(



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

My LFS is closed today! My fish were fine yesterday but woke up this morning and they all have fuzzy white stuff on them, I think some r dead. I did a 50% water change and added bout 3 tablespoons salt im going to pet smart but id even kno what to get im so sad when I get home I can upload a pic any advice please platys and mollys 30gal

I got Fungus Guard, I showed the lady a couple of pictures and she said that is what I needed.... So I added the tablets and they are post to get better in 4 days. I think that if they die then Im just going to give up the hobby bc I just seem to fail at it every time. 

So ill updated this with new pics everyday so yall can see if it works or not.. the after pics are not that good since the water is blue/green now.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u506/qenkurka1/2012-02-18_12-15-18_177.jpg


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u506/qenkurka1/2012-02-18_12-13-59_17.jpg


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^that picture didnt work ;-)


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u506/qenkurka1/2012-02-18_09-42-11_9521.jpg

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u506/qenkurka1/2012-02-18_12-51-36_69.jpg

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u506/qenkurka1/2012-02-18_12-49-50_146.jpg


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Are they acting different in anyway? Scratching on plants or rocks? Breathing problems? Decreased activity?

It might be ich, i don't know a lot about fish diseases. Check this website and see it it seems like your fish:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/ich.htm


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

When you say fuzzy, it makes me think columnaris even though the picture doesn't match completely. But the rotting look around the mouth makes me think that's what it is. It would also explain the rapid spread to all your fish. Have you done anything different to the tank recently, like added a new fish or plants? Do you normally keep up with tank maintenance like water changes and vacuuming gravel?

Here is a site for the treatment of columnaris: http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/columnaris.htm


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

decreased activity staying at the bottom fuzzy stuff on eyes and fins after reading some stuff i think its a fungus


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

i changed the filter a week ago and do reg water changes, i got a new plant about a mth ago but yes they were all prefect yesterday and my tank is the last thing i look at at night and first thing in the mornings so maybe 7 hours went to that..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It might not be your fault. These problems all start at the fish store. If they sell bad fish, then you buy them, and this happens. Shop around.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that is some serious disease to pop up so quickly like that... Is this tank established and cycled and everything? What are the parameters?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I can tell you at least one issue that I can see offhand. 

You have a tattooed molly. I wouldn't be surprised if he goes first. Tattooed and dyed fish are at a disadvantage when tank-wide disease hits because they are already weaker than natural fish due to their artificial coloring. PLEASE, for the sake of fish everywhere, don't ever buy one again. 

I still think that it's columnaris rather than just a general fungus, but none of our tanks have ever had it. I'm just going off what I found on fish disease sites, and they seem to match the description.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW if you think a fish is dead, it is important to check right away. In only 3 hours, the fish will begin to decompose, and this will cause large ammonia spikes in an aquarium. This puts the other fish in danger of dying from ammonia poisoning, and other dangerous diseases from being near dead flesh. It's always a good idea to do a water change after a fish dies, or it begins to look sick.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

they seem to be FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 babies died but all the rest seem to be back to the normal, one still has a lil bit on its side but i see no traces and anything on any of the other!!!!! im in shock really i figured i would wake up to a verrrrry sad tank. And yes Im aware of the tattooing process and everything. I didnt know all that when I first got the fish but researched it later. TTTTHHHHHAAAANNNNNKKKKKKKSSSSS everyone for ur advise


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Do not add fish to this tank for quite some time and continue to treat with the medication for the length it says. Do not assume they are all better just because they look better.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Some have what looks like more fungus and some of them have air bubbles? On them


----------



## dconner2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm glad to see your fish made it!!! It seems for your fish to get fungus like that so quick, something in your tanks environment had to change. Usually fungus/water mold are more of a secondary infection (although there is new research coming out that might suggest it is more invasive). I would just monitor your water quality and temperature. For me if I don't keep a consistent temperature with a heater, that my fish are more prone to getting fungus/water mold.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IME, fungus is more common in soft or acid water. You should test your and make you haven't had a "pH crash".


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

they are not better,., b4 work i noticed like half of them are the white crap on them again and what looks like air bubbles? on the also. I did a 25% water change and added some stress coat and salt. ill take a pic of some when i get home but yes it looks like the tattooed molly was/is about dead.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If fungus meds don't work. Try medicating for columnaris. Mollies are super susceptible to it to the point where it is also known as 'black molly disease'. This stuff is super nasty and has the habit of killing all the fish in a tank. Don't blame yourself, it is an aggressive infection that comes home from the store and starts killing. 

Its not fair to expect someone with only 1 tank to QT new fish, but QT is the only defense against this kind of thing.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

so the fungus med said it can take up to 4 days and to leave the filter out and retreat if its not gone. for the columnaris med do i need to wait until the fungus med is all out of the tank? i read somewhere its really bad to mix dif meds together in the tank? i checked the water levels yesterday and the ph looked to be a little lighter than a 6.0, im guessing that is the ph crashing?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, pH can fall from just soft water, from high nitrite or nitrate, or from driftwood, or from meds. A sudden large, pH drop is called a crash and it is stressful for fish and can trigger disease. I'm sure there are diseases that prefer hard, alkaline water. But both columnaris and fungus like acid water. So adding buffers and/or salt may be helpful against the disease as well as making mollies happier (they like hard, alkaline water). I hate to tell you to mess with your water parameters while you are already medicating. But keeping an eye on pH and gH when you have a problem is a good idea.


----------

